# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 20)



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2021)

*When you are contracted to build something, Do you ask for 1/2 payment upfront, full payment before, or paid on delivery? And if you/they use PayPal, how do you deal with the cash advance fees that PP charges.*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
I am one with the force, and the force is with me


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2021)

I don't contract or sell my work so I got nuttin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 16, 2021)

Yes, send me a retainer if you are serious buyer and by doing that, it shows you are committed to the project you are commissioning for me to take on and that shows respect for the time/energy I will put into your project. Always have a contract written up, signed and dated- communication is key through the building process. Payment made in increments as you pass the stage of the project and final payment at the end when it is completed when the client is fully satisfied. This relates to design trade renovation projects which take on average about 4 months (demolition, construction and completion; design and research development is an entirely different and separate time frame).

I don’t know how to answer the second question, however your on the hook for 180 days with them as a seller and if something goes wrong within that time frame, they typically side with the buyer on the purchase. On the other hand, I know of and have heard stories of non delivery by the builder- well, they take a deposit and the 6 month protection laps............delivery dates for a completed guitar due to multiple projects for luthiers usually take 1-2 years depending on the back log. Some takes 3-5 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2021)

I only contracted out to build 2 custom sized-larger coved boxes. I made price very high- I did not want to do it. She paid me in full immediately. I started with 3 just in case. Finished the 2- number 3 sits almost finished on shelf to remind me- DO NOT DO THIS AGAIN. It was like having a job. I already did that...
I add fees into prices for all I sell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 16, 2021)

The only thing I’ve been asked to do is pens,and I’ve been paid in full when all have been completed and delivered or picked up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 16, 2021)

I have never used paypal for commissioned work. I do endorse a written contract for any amount of work. As a construction worker that is drilled into you by bad choices... a 25 to 50 percent retainer is recommended depending of course on the size of the project. I try to be sure all materials are covered for the stage I am working on at a minimum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 16, 2021)

I've only built a few fly rods for friends and they all paid me in full upon delivery, in cash. I think I'd have to pay the other party when it comes to my wood working skills.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (May 16, 2021)

Like Troy, I have been asked to do a few pens, rarely!! And then I get paid when I am sure they are satisfied.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (May 16, 2021)

It depends.
For folks close to me it’s more like a handshake thing.
For other friends I tend to use cash’n carry. The wood I use, I already have— usually a matter of milling, so the material costs are nil ( guess that makes me “rich” given the current lumber situation). If the client wants to pay some up front, that’s ok too.
As for paypal- is a price for convenience. I also can use Square (like it better), or now Venmo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 17, 2021)

It all depends on who it is. I have one customer that has ordered and purchased several pens and when she asks me for something special ordered I don't charge her until completed. On the other hand, if someone I don't have a relationship with requests a special order, I would ask for 1/2 up front. As far as PayPal, you can invoice a deposit and send it to them for payment. Upon completion, you invoice for the whole price and apply a discount in the amount of the deposit. Or, you could simply do it in two separate transactions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

